# Hand carved catapults



## Gypsy-hotshot (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there! Does any one have any natural hand carved catapults? Ive got a catapult thats been carved into a european goldfinch. It has been carved by a true romany gypsy traveller man. Does any one have anything similer?


----------



## Gypsy-hotshot (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost forgot. If you want 2 see the best catapult maker and carver, search moseleyboy profile.


----------



## moseleyboy (Nov 21, 2010)

im a gypsy myself. and no way am i the best. theres some great slinshot makers on here. everyone has there own style


----------

